

Google Rolls Out Its Panda Update Internationally - cjoh
http://searchengineland.com/google-rolls-out-its-panda-update-internationally-and-begins-incorporating-searcher-blocking-data-72497

======
MatthewDP
One of my sites (U.S.) got hit by this update today. It seems that it's more
than just an expansion of the existing algorithm, but it looks like the use of
site-blocking data will have real impact.

